# سلسلة الرد على شيخ مُدلس الرد على شبهة : يسوع يُفبرك الوصايا العشر



## الرب معنا (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلسلة الرد على شيخ مُدلس الرد على شبهة : يسوع يُفبرك الوصايا العشر *​
*سلام المسيح مع الجميع *

*سنبدأ معاً سلسلة الرد على هذا الجاهل الذي يدعي العلم والمعرفة وما هو إلا مُدلس كرسوله 
كما بينت في هذا الموضوع :*​*السيف البتار يقول " الله يتحدى " والرب معنا يقول " قبلنا التحدي " الرد على موضوع الله يتحدى رب البايبل*​
*والجميع يعلم جيداً كم هو مُدلس والقارئ لتدليساته يعلم جيداً أنه مُجرد بغبغان يردد شبهات غيره بتصرف منه يعني لايقرأ ولا من يحزنون وأعتماده على شبهات غيره والمواقع المُعادية للمسيحيين ومرجعه ليس الكتاب المقدس بل ماجاء في الموقع الفلاني والموقع العلاني وهكذا كما سنرى في هذا الموضوع *

*يقول المُدلس :*


*



الكلام المنسوب للمسيح في الأناجيل والحديث عن الوصايا العشرة والخطأ الفادح الذي وقع فيه حيث جاءه واحد من الكتبة يختبر فسأله : ((أية وصية هي أول الكل؟)) فأجابه يسوع: فأجاب يسوع: ((الوصية الأولى هي: إسمع يا إسرائيل، الرب إلهنا هو الرب الأحد)) [29 الترجمة المشتركة] ، وقال ايضاً : ((هذه هي الوصية الأولى)) [30فاندايك] (انتهى كلام يسوع).

إذن يسوع يؤكد بأن أول الوصايا العشرة هي : إسمع يا إسرائيل، الرب إلهنا هو الرب الأحد[الترجمة المشتركة]. . ... وبالفعل عند الرجوع للوصايا العشرة نجد أن الوصية الأولى هي نفس ما ذكره يسوع .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*حقاً أنه مُسلم فمن صفات المسلم هي الكذب والجهل والتدليس فهذا مُحلل لهم *

*من أين جاء بهذا التحليل ...؟!!*

*هل كان الناموسي يسأل المسيح عن أولى الوصاية كترتيب أم كعظمة ...؟!!
وهل يهم الترتيب في عظمة الوصايا ...؟!!*

*طبعاً لا والدليل لم يعترض اليهودي الناموسي وخاصاً سأله ليجربه لكي يجد شيء يشتكي به عليه *

*والأقتصاص للآيات كما يفعل هذا المُدلس يُفقد المعنى *​

*لنقرأ : *
*‏أَمَّا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا أَنَّهُ أَبْكَمَ الصَّدُّوقِيِّينَ اجْتَمَعُوا مَعًا، وَسَأَلَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، وَهُوَ نَامُوسِيٌّ، لِيُجَرِّبَهُ قِائِلاً:‏"يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ الْعُظْمَى فِي النَّامُوسِ؟"‏فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:"تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ.‏هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى وَالْعُظْمَى. وَالثَّانِيَةُ مِثْلُهَا: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ.‏بِهَاتَيْنِ الْوَصِيَّتَيْنِ يَتَعَلَّقُ النَّامُوسُ كُلُّهُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ"

**متى22 :35 , 40*​

​*هل رأيتم كيف نُسفت شبهته وبان تدليسه بمُجرد وضع النص كامل ...؟!!


**كما رأينا السائل هو نَامُوسِيٌّ يعني يعلم ترتيب الوصايا لكنه يسأل عن أي وصية هي الأعظم بقوله : *

*يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ الْعُظْمَى فِي النَّامُوسِ؟*​

​*فكان الفريسيون، الذين وضعوا أكثر من ستمائة قانون، كثيرا ما يميزون بين الأكثر أهمية والأقل أهمية، لذلك سألوا الرب يسوع عن أهم وصية في الناموس. 
فرد يسوع عليهم مقتبسا من سفري التثنية 6 ,5 ، واللاويين 19 , 18 فبحفظ هاتين الوصيتين، يحفظ الإنسان سائر الناموس، .
كقول يسوع المسيح له المجد :بِهَاتَيْنِ الْوَصِيَّتَيْنِ يَتَعَلَّقُ النَّامُوسُ كُلُّهُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ

*
*ويتابع المُدلس ويقول :*​





> *ولكن نأتي للوصية الثانية : فقال يسوع للرجل : والوصية الثانـية: أحب قريبك مثلما تحب نفسك. وما من وصية أعظم من هاتين الوصيتين [31 الترجمة المشتركة].*
> 
> *بالرجوع إلى الوصايا العشرة نجد أن الوصية الثانية ليست ((أحب قريبك مثلما تحب نفسك)) بل [لا تصنع لك تمثالاً].*​


*يعفور مُدلس كرسولك *

*هل ناموس الرب فقط الوصايا العشرة ...؟!!*

*وهل لك أثبات أن الناموسي طلب فقط من الوصايا العشرة ...؟!*

*قال له المسيح تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ وهذه وردت وصية للرب في اللاويين الأصحاح 19 أية 18*​

*أقرأ : *

*لاَ تَنْتَقِمْ وَلاَ تَحْقِدْ عَلَى أَبْنَاءِ شَعْبِكَ، بَلْ تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.*​



​*سلملي على حمادة 

*
*هل رأيت كيف هي وصية من الرب ...؟!!*

*إذن الوصايا كثيرة للرب وليست فقط العشرة *

*ويقول مُدلساً :*​


> *كما أن الرجل لم يسأل يسوع عن الوصايا كلها أو ما هي اهم الوصايا بل سأله سؤال واحد وهو : ما هي أولى الوصايا كلها؟*​


 
*كذاب كرسولك محمد والذي حلل لكم الكذب لنصرة الإسلام *

*كيف لم يسأل الناموسي عن أهم الوصايا بين كل الوصايا ...؟!!*

*من أين أتيت بهذا القول ..؟!!*​

*سأله قائلاً : *

*يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ الْعُظْمَى فِي النَّامُوسِ؟*​


​*إذاً سأله أولاً عن أعظم الوصايا 

*
*ثانياً قال له في كل الناموس*

*فهل الناموس يحمل فقط الوصايا العشرة ...؟!!*

*أن لم تستحي ففعل ماشئت !!*

*ويقول :*​


> *لكن يسوع أوقع نفسه في خطأ كبير وادعى بأن الوصية الثانية هي : ((أحب قريبك مثلما تحب نفسك)) علماً بأن الوصايا العشرة جميعاً لا تحمل هذه الوصية البتة .*
> 
> *لاحظ ايضاً أن الأناجيل نسبت للمسيح قول : ((ليس وصية اخرى اعظم من هاتين)) [فاندايك 31]*​


 
*أولاً يامُدلس لو كان خطئ لكان أعترض عليه الناموسي 
ولكن لأنه تكلم صح فلم يعترض عليه !*


*ثانياً لم يقل الناموسي عن الوصايا العشرة فقد قال له 
*
*فِي النَّامُوسِ*

*الناموس يايعفور فكيف تُدلس وتقول سأله عن الوصايا العشرة ...؟!!*​
*تستخدم أحياناً كلمة ناموس - في العهد الجديد - للدلالة على كل أسفار العهد القديم (يو 1: 24، يو 12: 34، 15: 25، 1 كو 14: 34).

وكلمة "ناموس" (أي الشريعة)
فهل الشريعة هي فقط الوصايا العشرة ...؟!!

ويقول الجاهل :
*


*



فهل وصية [أحب قريبك مثلما تحب نفسك] أعظم من ( لا تقتل) أو (لا تزن) أو (اكرم اباك و امك) ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





015:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*نعم أحب قريبك كنفسك أعظم من لاتقتل ولاتزني والبقية *

*فالرب يسوع علمنا إننا إذا كنا حقيقة نحب يهوه وقريبنا، فإننا بذلك نحفظ الوصايا. وهي نظرة إيجابية إلى ناموس يهوه، فبدلا من القلق عما لا يجب أن نفعله، يجب أن نركز على كل ما نستطيع أن نفعله لإظهار محبتنا ليهوه وللآخرين.*

*فعندما أحب الناس فلن أقتل ولن أزني ولن أتجرئ على عمل شيء سيء لأني أحب الكل 

فأنت تُحب أخاك وأبن عمك وأبن خالتك وأبن جيرانك فهل ستقتلهم أو تزني بشرفهم ...؟!!
**طبعاً للذي له ضمير حيّ ويسمع وصايا الرب ويحب الناس كلهم فلن يفعل شيء سيء *​

*والأن لنرى كيف هذا المُدلس يعتمد على ماجاء في المواقع وليس ماجاء في الكتاب المقدس *​


> *وايضاً يسوع ذكر في إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح العاشر الفقرة 19 (لا تسلب) .. فمن أين جاء بهذه الوصية علماً بأنها غير موجودة البتة في الوصايا العشرة .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ياسلام هل رأيتم هذا المُدلس كيف يعتمد على ماجاء في المواقع وليس ماجاء في الكتاب المقدس ...؟!!*

*فموقع الأنبا تكلا يكتب الوصايا بأختصار *

*فالوصايا إصحاحات وليست كلمات فقط *

*والوصايا التي أعطانا أياها الرب كثيرة وليست فقط مُقتصرة على الوصايا العشر *

*كما أن الناموسي سأل المسيح عن أعظم الوصايا التي في الناموس وليسى فقط في الوصايا العشر فالناموس يعني الشريعة *

*وهكذا حال المُدلس والغريب بالأمر عاملينه أتباعه أستاذ آل يعني بيفهم !!!
فبيدخلوا اليعافرة من جماعة اللات يكثر من حسناتك وحورياتك بيصفقوا له !!*​


*أذا كان أستاذهم وشيخهم مُجرد جاهل ومُدلس فما بالكم باليعافرة الصغار ....؟!!!


*
*هكذا وبنعمة المسيح تم الرد على الشبهة التي بالأصل ليست موجودة إلا في عقول المُدلسين وتم نسفها بالدليل والبرهان فهل تعتقدون أن سيحذف تدليسه أم سيدفن رأسه بالترب كالنعام وكأنه لم يكن شيء ...؟!!!*

*هذا ماسنعرفه قريباً *​*
أخوكم الصغير الرب معنا

*
*نعمة وسلام من إلهنا الصالح مع الجميع .*​


----------



## suheir (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك اخي الرب معنا


----------



## الرب معنا (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*ويباركك اخي الحبيب *
*أذكرني في صلواتك *
*وميلاد مجيد على الجميع *


----------

